# Air Force DEU



## dimsum (29 Mar 2008)

Just read the Service Dress thread, and while there are all sorts of people commenting on the Army DEU and how they would change it, there hasn't been a "let's go back to the RCAF/RAF style uniform" thread brought up.  Isn't there a quote like "if no one's bitching, then there's a problem"?  

I, for one, would love to see the mess kit changed from the 60's "unification" mess kit back to the older RCAF one (or the current RAF one)...the current one just for some reason reminds me of a non-descript waiter (with funky blue cummerbund!)

Let the discussion begin!

PS:  Partially related to this, is the beret authorised for wear with AF DEU (with tunic)?  I remember it wasn't with the navy tunic, but I remember some official AF portraits with the tunic/beret combo.


----------



## Good2Golf (29 Mar 2008)

Personally I don't mind either the DEU or the Mess Dress.

Berets are authorized for all personnel for all orders of DEU except 1/1A.  SAR Techs are authorized to wear beret with #1's.


----------



## RTaylor (29 Mar 2008)

What? You don't like the wedge the AF wears? 

Every time I see it it makes me want to order a Whopper combo.

So berets are allowed with the dress uniform for the AF?


----------



## Dipstick (29 Mar 2008)

RTaylor said:
			
		

> So berets are allowed with the dress uniform for the AF?



It's allowed with all DEU orders except the 1-series (tunic and medals), where one must wear the wedge, or for officers and CWOs, the optional peaked cap.


----------



## Inch (29 Mar 2008)

RTaylor said:
			
		

> So berets are allowed with the dress uniform for the AF?



Put it this way, if you're wearing medals, you wear the wedge. If you're wearing ribbons, you can wear the beret. A beret can be worn with #3 Service dress with tunic.


----------



## benny88 (29 Mar 2008)

Inch said:
			
		

> Put it this way, if you're wearing medals, you wear the wedge.




  Or the peaked cap! huzzah!


----------



## big_castor (31 Mar 2008)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> I, for one, would love to see the mess kit changed from the 60's "unification" mess kit back to the older RCAF one (or the current RAF one)...the current one just for some reason reminds me of a non-descript waiter (with funky blue cummerbund!)



FYI, you now can get a funky tartan waistcoat instead of a cummerbund.


----------



## dimsum (31 Mar 2008)

DeweyDecimalSystem said:
			
		

> FYI, you now can get a funky tartan waistcoat instead of a cummerbund.



I shudder to even think of that.  I try to play down the loud blue tartan, not emphasize it  :-X


----------



## geo (31 Mar 2008)

The peaked cap is a highly overrated piece of kit.
The minute it's off yiour head, it becomes an administrative burden


----------



## RangerRay (31 Mar 2008)

I'm not Air Force, so take my opinion with a huge grain of salt...

...but, the beret does not look very "air force" in my humble opinion.  Wedges and peak caps definitely look more the part.

Flame suit on!  :evil:


----------



## rifleman (31 Mar 2008)

RangerRay said:
			
		

> I'm not Air Force, so take my opinion with a huge grain of salt...
> 
> ...but, the beret does not look very "air force" in my humble opinion.  Wedges and peak caps definitely look more the part.
> 
> Flame suit on!  :evil:



And to think the dang Air Force stole their headdress from the Army. I have to admit the beret is a very well formed Shower Cap.


----------



## dimsum (31 Mar 2008)

RangerRay said:
			
		

> I'm not Air Force, so take my opinion with a huge grain of salt...
> 
> ...but, the beret does not look very "air force" in my humble opinion.  Wedges and peak caps definitely look more the part.
> 
> Flame suit on!  :evil:



And besides, wedge caps fit oh-so-nicely in the flying suit leg pockets while you're on the flightline    And no need to form them!


----------



## hippie (31 Mar 2008)

Ahhh.. people are always slagging the Peaked Cap because it's a burden to transport etc...   Come now..  One doesn't wear the Peaked Cap with a flight suit!  Therefore, the argument that you can't fit it conveniently in your flight suit pocket is erroneous.  You're 'supposed' to wear it with your Bib and Tucker (1A's), and when one removes said head dress, one is to tuck it smartly under the left arm.  This is often done when opening a door for a pretty lady, followed by a smart "madame...", avec a slight bow.

Now I do have a question for all of my AF brethren...  Without looking it up in the dress regs, (because seriously, who does that anyways..), I need to know about the AF mess kit cumberbund and rules regarding it.  At a recent Battle of the Atlantic mess dinner in Victoria, after numerous libations, and making friends with my USN counterparts, we decided it would be a glorious idea if we were to exchange cumberbunds.  Long story short, I now have a solid gold cumberbund in place of my AF tartan one.  Are we only authorized to wear a black or AF tartan CB?  I'm quite cheap, and really don't feel like going out to buy another AF one.

Hippie


----------



## big_castor (31 Mar 2008)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> I shudder to even think of that.  I try to play down the loud blue tartan, not emphasize it  :-X



Quite a number of my colleagues are getting tartan waistcoats done.  The tartan is great AF tradition :  You'll learn to love it    



			
				Hippie said:
			
		

> Long story short, I now have a solid gold cumberbund in place of my AF tartan one.  Are we only authorized to wear a black or AF tartan CB?  I'm quite cheap, and really don't feel like going out to buy another AF one.



I must admit that a golden cummerbund, altough looking a bit like something the Chippendales would wear, would be quite a fashion statement.  Not quite right according to the dress regs but a quite a statement...   ;D


----------



## geo (31 Mar 2008)

Lame gold cummurbund?


----------



## dimsum (31 Mar 2008)

Don't forget the multitude of things you can hide in said peaked cap...pictures, $, credit cards...of course, with Logistik not letting them be ordered under a "replacement sale", I doubt I'm gonna get one now.  

As for the gold cummerbund and AF mess kit...wear it next mess dinner and tell us how it goes!   ;D

Edited...I meant "AF", not "CF"  :-[


----------



## Strike (31 Mar 2008)

I thought I remembered seeing a gold cumberbund associated with a certain trade.  Don't recall which one.  Of course, mess dinners tend to involve much alcohol so who knows what I saw.   ;D


----------



## Inch (31 Mar 2008)

Hippie,

Are you going to the one on Thurs to sit with the other 4 people from your Sqn? And make fun of the 6 people from 406? And get bullied around by the 50+ from my Sqn? It's going to be fun, we have our ROE brief on Thurs.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (1 Apr 2008)

Strike said:
			
		

> I thought I remembered seeing a gold cumberbund associated with a certain trade.  Don't recall which one.  Of course, mess dinners tend to involve much alcohol so who knows what I saw.



A-AD-265-000/AG-001 APPENDIX 2, ANNEX B to CHAPTER 6
CUMMERBUNDS

1. Flag/General Officers and army colonels.  Flag/general officers and army colonels may wear the universal midnight blue cummerbund or a cummerbund of the distinctive colour for their former branch.

2. Air Force Members. Air force members may wear the RCAF tartan cummerbund or the distinctive colour of their branch.

3. Branches. All members, except those mentioned above, shall wear cummerbunds of the authorized colour for their branch or, for army members of the Armour and Infantry Branches, for their regiments as follows:

Air Operations Branch   (None authorized, see paragraph 2.)
Armour Branch   Cavalry yellow (see also regimental list in paragraph 4.)
Artillery Branch   Red zig zag stripes on dark blue
Band Branch   Black
Cadet Instructors Cadre
   Sea – dark blue with gold maple leaf 
   Army – maroon with gold maple leaves 
   Air – light blue with gold maple leaves
Chaplain Branch   Purple
Communications and Electronics Branch   Blue
Dental Branch   Emerald green
Infantry Branch   Scarlet (see also regimental list in paragraph 5.)
Intelligence Branch   Scarlet
Land Electrical and Mechanical Engineering Branch   Midnight blue
Legal Branch   Wine red
Logistics Branch   Off-white, or diagonal stripes of gold, blue and red on black base cloth
Medical Branch   Dull cherry
Military Engineering Branch   Brick red
Naval Operations Branch   Black
Personnel Selection Branch   Wine red, with branch symbols overprinted in a regular pattern
Public Affairs Branch   Pale blue
Military Police Branch   Scarlet
Training Development   Branch Blue, overprinted with a branch badge

4. Armoured Regiments. The common branch colour, cavalry yellow, unless otherwise authorized: See also Appendix 1, paragraphs 28. to 47.

5. Infantry Regiments. The common branch colour, scarlet, unless otherwise authorized. See also Appendix 1, paragraphs 48. to 96.

6. Tailoring. The style and cut of cummerbunds is in accordance with branch/regimental policy, with branches/regiments liaising as necessary with environmental commands when choosing the style(s) to be allowed.


----------



## big_castor (1 Apr 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Lame gold cummurbund?



 "Lamé" or  "Lame" ?  

http://www.marlowwhite.com/cgi-bin/commerce.exe?preadd=action&key=51-145


----------



## PViddy (1 Apr 2008)

> FYI, you now can get a funky tartan waistcoat instead of a cummerbund



Is this written anywhere ? 

I for one will be always be a fan of the forage cap, however cumbersome it is off the head.  Now we just need to bring back the swagger stick!


cheers,

PV


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Apr 2008)

PViddy said:
			
		

> Is this written anywhere ?



CANFORGEN 055/08 CAS 010 121902Z MAR 08


----------



## big_castor (1 Apr 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> CANFORGEN 055/08 CAS 010 121902Z MAR 08



Capt Minaki from RCIS(E) posted the text of the CANFORGEN in the CadetNet forums.


----------



## rifleman (1 Apr 2008)

its was in the Dress manual before the canforgen even came out.


----------



## hippie (1 Apr 2008)

Inch said:
			
		

> Hippie,
> 
> Are you going to the one on Thurs to sit with the other 4 people from your Sqn? And make fun of the 6 people from 406? And get bullied around by the 50+ from my Sqn? It's going to be fun, we have our ROE brief on Thurs.



No idea!  I have yet to see a seating plan or anything.  However, this does sounds like a very attractive proposal.  I have already seen a precursor to this eventuality in the form of a 'sorting' email from the CO.  This is going to be very funny.

Suppose I had better buy another AF Tartan cummerbund (didn't know it was spelt that way!  I thought, HA!!  I have fooled the spell check!)


----------



## PViddy (1 Apr 2008)

quote] Capt Minaki from RCIS(E) posted the text of the CANFORGEN in the CadetNet forums. [/quote]

Perfect.  Thanks!




> its was in the Dress manual before the canforgen even came out.



Authorized for Air Force members ? Not that i had seen prior to the CANFORGEN, but if so, fair enough.  Thanks.


cheers,

PV


----------

